# WA, Tacoma - New Spycraft 2.0 game



## Torx (Oct 18, 2005)

Seeking 1-2 player(s) for a Spycraft 2.0 game in Tacoma that meets on Sunday afternoons.  It's already an established group of four (including GM), but three players is a bit too small.

Normally we only play D&D for roughly year-long campaigns, and this will be the first time this group has branched out to anything besides D&D.  Spycraft 1.0 was played by both GM and one player previously, but 2.0 is new to everyone and there will be a learning curve time period of adjustment, so don't feel bad about not knowing the rules.

We're all men, aged 25-48, but we welcome anyone.  We have a good mixture of role-players and roll-players, and are a gregarious, egalitarian bunch.  Please message back here if you're interested.  Thanks for your time!


----------

